# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Αλλαγή ονόματος προφιλ

## Παναγιοτισ9

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!οταν έκανα την εγγραφή κατά λάθος δεν πρόσεξα ότι δεν ειναι σε λατινικούς χαρακτήρες το πληκτρολόγιο και όπως φαίνεται εχει γραφτεί λάθος!υπαρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγής γιατί δεν το βρήκα στις ρυθμίσεις!ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jk21

Ναι Παναγιωτη , μπορει η διαχειριση να στο αλλαξει , αρκει αυτο που θα διαλεξεις να μην εχει ηδη δοθει σε καποιο αλλο μελος 

Εισαι νεο μελος και τυχον αλλαγη δεν θα μπερδεψει τα μελη , οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα .Σε αιτησεις παλιοτερων μελων , πρεπει να γινεται αιτημα στην ομαδα διαχειρισης και εκεινη αποφασιζει αναλογα την περιπτωση .Σε μια μονο αλλαγη , δεν υπαρχει συνηθως αρνηση 

Πες λοιπον ποιο θες να ειναι ακριβως το ονομα χρηστη ( ειτε με ελληνικα ειτε με λατινικα γραμματα ειτε με κεφαλαια ειτε με μικρα )και θα γινει συντομα τροποποιηση

----------


## Soulaki

Μιας και το ειδα......μπορουμε να βγαλουμε το 1 και απο το δικο μου, ονομα.....και να μεινει μονο το Soulaki?
Αν δεν ειναι κοπος......αν δεν γινετε, μενει ως εχει, δεν πειραζει.....

----------


## jk21

Ποιο 1 ;   ::   ::

----------


## Soulaki

Κ.Δημητρη......και εσεις???
Καλα με πειραζουν οι υπολοιποι..... ::

----------


## Soulaki

Ωωωωωω, το φτιαξατε, βλεπω.
Πολυ σας ευχαριστω. :Happy0159:

----------


## Corvus

μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε και το δικο μου και να το κανουμε Corvus?

----------


## jk21

Μετα και απ αυτη την αλλαγη της Σουλας σε Soulaki  και του Αριστειδη σε Corvus  αλλα και του Παναγιωτη οταν γινει οπως αιτηθει , θα παρακαλεσω οποιοδηποτε αλλο αιτημα γινεται , να γινεται με πμ ή αναφορα προς τη διαχειριστικη ομαδα . Πριν ακομα συμβει κατι τετοιο , να πω οτι αν υπαρξουν μαζικα αιτηματα , για αποφυγη μπερδεματων που μπορει να υπαρξουν στην καθημερινοτητα της παρεας , ισως σκεφτουμε την αναστολη της δυνατοτητας αλλαγης

----------

